# Katy Perry: Verliebt in Lagerfeld-Muse



## beachkini (28 März 2012)

​
Sprecher der beiden bestätigten jetzt, dass Sängerin Katy Perry und Model Baptiste Giabiconi ein Liebespaar sind. In letzter Zeit wurde die Sängerin mit dem 22-jährigen französischem Model Giabiconi häufiger gesehen. Laut der Tageszeitung “BZ” sagte Perrys Pressesprecherin: „Sie haben Gefühle füreinander und verbringen viel Zeit zusammen.“. Auch der Sprecher von Lagerfeld-Muse Baptiste Giabiconi fand gegenüber der amerikanischen Zeitung „New York Post“,ähnliche Worte für das Verhältnis der beiden: Es ist noch frisch, sie probieren es aus, aber sie verbringen jede Menge Zeit miteinander.“

Anfang des Monats kamen die ersten Gerüchte auf, als Katy Perry (“I Kissed A Girl”) und ihr Model-Freund auf einer Party in Paris sehr vertraut miteinander umgingen. Kennengelernt haben sich die beiden vor 14 Monaten auf einer Modeschau, laut “BZ”, war es Modezar Karl Lagerfeld, der die beiden einander vorstellte. Jetzt ist es offiziell: Katy Perry ist wieder frisch verliebt. Baptiste Giabiconi soll es sogar schon in Erwegung ziehen, seiner Liebsten nach Los Angeles zu folgen. Sein Sprecher enthüllte gegenüber der “New York Post”: „Er überlegt, zumindest eine Zeit lang, nach Los Angeles umzusiedeln. Er will sich von Frankreich aus auf seine Musikkarriere konzentrieren, aber er reist ständig für seine Modelkarriere durch die Gegend.”

Katy Perry, die durch ihren Song “I Kissed A Girl” weltbekannt wurde, ist seit Januar 2012 von ihrem ersten Ehemann Russell Brand geschieden. Die beiden hatten sich bei den “MTV Video Music Awards 2009″ kennengelernt, heirateten im Oktober 2010 und trennten sich Ende letzten Jahres voneinander. Offizieller Grund der Trennung waren “unüberbrückbare Meinungsverschiedenheiten.”
(prominent24.de)


----------



## tttt (3 Apr. 2012)

wenn Katy Perry was von mir wollte würde ich auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Apr. 2012)

Ich dachte, der kann mit Frauen nichts anfangen??


----------

